# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  how long to wait to eat after hgh injection?

## aestheticsfirst

Is one hour ok? I take my injection in the morning and I'm using 5 iu pharma. 

I heard that if you eat too close to injection you can become diabetic.

----------


## PistolPete33

Following....

----------


## maddad

maybe you do some leg work and look up the instructions from a legitimate pharma co

----------


## ScotchGuard02

HGH is an insulin agonist. In other words, HGH slows down the secretion of insulin. I take my HGH right when I wake up in the morning and eat about 45 minutes after my HGH shot.

----------


## aestheticsfirst

Bump

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I do 3 ius of insulin (humulin h) 30 min after hGH injection and I eat an hour after that even thou i eat carb free breakfast...my wife eats 1-1/2 hours after her shot and she takes no insulin...

----------


## aestheticsfirst

Ok just asking because I waited 1 hour after injecting to eat and I ate a pretty big breakfast. I felt a little nauseous afterward. 

I am bulking right now and I need to get some calories in the morning. Should I just inject at night to avoid blood sugar spikes? I don't want to use insulin for now

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I do not recommend insulin use and its one of the few things i am not really comfortable giving adive on even thou i understand how to use it and as a matter of fact used it with no carbs in the past...just time it right and eat 1-1/2 to 2 hours after your shot and you should be ok...no need to move the shot to night time...

----------


## aestheticsfirst

> I do not recommend insulin use and its one of the few things i am not really comfortable giving adive on even thou i understand how to use it and as a matter of fact used it with no carbs in the past...just time it right and eat 1-1/2 to 2 hours after your shot and you should be ok...no need to move the shot to night time...


Ok so today I waited 2 hours after injection to eat my breakfast. Then I ate my lunch 2 hours later. Breakfast was 43g carbs and 50g protein. After my lunch which was a bit meal I am feeling tired no nausea this time. So I don't know if it's an insulin spike or just fatigue from eating a lot.

I am taking 2-3 iu of pharma in the morning. Once I get used to the gh I am going to switch the injection to evening so I don't have to time my meals. With this protocol though am I at risk for insulin resistance?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

The sleepiness could be due to elevated IGF as it can have that effect due to similar structure to insulin (hence the name "insulin like growth factor") 

For me i eat approximately 1-1/2 hrs after but my first meal i is carb free, then followed with chicken & rice 2 hour after, by the time my second meal come up i do have a tendency to get a bit tired but timing is crucial here and understanding biological markers helps time everything near perfect. I have been at this so long that i feel i know my body very well and can adjust me nutrition timing based response to how i feel...

----------


## Wes201

Ok. So I hope I'm not thread jacking here but I had absolutely no idea that it mattered what time of day we do our HGH. I thought it was just like long ester AAS (time of day not really a big deal)....now this thread has my mind a bit spinning. I'm an experienced AAS user but I'm running HGH for the first time. I started 8 days ago. I do 2iu around 6-7 at night when I get home from work. Then I usually eat something 30-60 minutes later. ( except for today; today I went for bloodwork. Last night I upped to 3iu and today did 3iu intramuscular delt shot 3.5 hours before blood test). I was told this was standard procedure. Is this WRONG? Am I ****ing up bigtime here? Should I be switching to morning time one hour before breakfast like OP suggests??? VETS PLEASSE CHIME IN. thanks

----------

